
Microsoft Skymarket coming for Windows Mobile 7 apps - echair
http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/09/01/microsoft_skymarket_coming_for_windows_mobile_7_apps.html
======
river_styx
Seriously, do these guys ever have an original thought of their own?

